# Info On Kit Ibu's, Ebc's, Ect



## beerbrewer76543 (19/2/09)

Hi everyone

I'm pretty sure I came across a list of brew extract cans and their respective values for IBU, EBC, ect

Does anyone know where I can find this info again?

My first brew for 5 years is a Kilkenny clone partial (I used to only do kit and kilo)

I found an extra fridge and built the jaycar temp controller so the brew sat at 18 degrees for 13 days (into 2nd fermentor after day 4) and the plan is to cold condition in the secondary until day 20. Then its bulk prime and bottle time

The OG was 1.038 which is a bit low i think from what ive been reading lately...

Does this all sound about right?

Cheers!


----------



## chappo1970 (19/2/09)

Welcome LaBombydude

On most of the kit manufacturer websites they will have some info. Also ianh has a ripper spreadsheet with most kit info your chasing. [post="0"]linky[/post]

Hope this might help you?


----------



## buttersd70 (19/2/09)

L_bomb is referring to a particular spreadsheet that another member put up, that has the IBU of various kits (possibly CM2? but couldn't swear to it. But I know the one of which he speaks, just can't for the life of me find it...).....but, ians spreadsheet has this as well...has all the morgans, coopers, and others as well, I believe....with the other added advantages....v2, hot off the press.


----------



## thylacine (19/2/09)

L_Bomb said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm pretty sure I came across a list of brew extract cans and their respective values for IBU, EBC, ect
> 
> ...



Cooper's Kits...

Lager 90 EBC 390 IBU Draught 130 EBC 420 IBU
Real Ale 230 EBC 560 IBU Bitter 420 EBC 620 IBU
Dark Ale 550 EBC 590 IBU Stout 1800 EBC 710 IBU
Canadian Blonde 70 EBC 420 IBU Bavarian Lager 90 EBC 390 IBU
Mexican Cerveza 53 EBC 300 IBU	Australian Pale Ale 90 EBC 340 IBU


----------



## barls (19/2/09)

was it this one i posted it after i updated it with the country brewer range
View attachment kits.xls


----------



## rendo (15/3/10)

Info about coopers international series, EBC, IBU's etc...

http://makebeer.ca/index.php/coopers-home-...nal-series.html


The International Series beer kits are designed to replicate styles popular in particular regions. 

*Coopers International English Bitter - Weight - 1.7kg, Color - 420 EBC, Bitterness - 590 IBU*
The industrialisation of Britain in the early 1800s gave rise to the pale ale revolution. Subsequently, various styles of pale ale became available as brewers adjusted their brews to meet consumer taste. One such brew was Bitter. In keeping with this traditional style of pale ale, Coopers English Bitter is a brown copper colour with red hues and a creamy head. It displays a pleasing floral aroma with a blend of toasty/sweet malt flavours finishing with a firm bitter finish.
For the best results, we recommend the use of 500 g Light Dry Malt Extract with this product.

*Coopers International Canadian Blonde - Weight - 1.7kg, Color - 70 EBC, Bitterness - 420 IBU
*Pale Straw colour. Crisp pale malt aromas with a hint of spicy hops, clean pale malt flavours and a light-bodied palate that finishes with obvious hop bitterness. Perfect for summer drinking.
Recommended to be mixed with Coopers Brew Enhancer 1.

*Coopers International Australian Pale Ale - Weight - 1.7kg, Color - 90 EBC, Bitterness - 340 IBU
*Due to popular demand our master brewers have developed a beer concentrate in the style of the famous COOPERS ORIGINAL PALE ALE which is considered an Australian icon. The finest 2-row barley, hops and specially selected yeast combine to produce a beer with fruity and floral characters, balanced with a crisp bitterness and compelling flavour perfect for every occasion.
Recommended to be brewed with 1 kg of Brew Enhancer 2 . Alternatively you may try using 500g of Coopers Light Dry Malt and 250 g of Dextrose/Sugar

*Coopers International Mexican Cerveza - Weight - 1.7kg, Color - 53 EBC, Bitterness - 270 IBU
*Mexico is known for its arid lands, dusty conditions and oppressive heat. So it's not surprising that the people of Mexico are expert at quenching a thirst. Coopers Mexican Cerveza (beer) emulates the style of the finest quality beers exported from Mexico. This premium beer is light in style with a fresh clean taste, ideally served ice-cold with a wedge of lime or lemon.
For the best results, we recommend the use of 1kg Brew Enhancer 2 with this product.

*Coopers International European Lager - Weight - 1.7kg, Color -90 EBC, Bitterness - 340 IBU
*Europe is home to a multitude of breweries and as such, boasts a greater variety of beer styles than any other region in the world. Europe, being the birthplace of lager style beer, is considered to be the heartland of premium lager. Coopers European Lager captures the style of the finest quality lagers exported from Northern Europe . Serve well chilled in a tall, narrow glass with a generous head of 5cm or so and savour the herbaceous hop aroma and crisp finish.
For the best results mix with 1kg of Coopers Brew Enhancer 2 and store for at least 12 weeks in the bottle prior to drinking.



The Rendo


----------



## Siborg (15/3/10)

Rendo! You're back... where have you been?


----------



## Siborg (16/3/10)

Siborg said:


> Rendo! You're back... where have you been?


no... looks like he's knicked off again!


----------



## rendo (16/3/10)

HEY SIBORG!!

in and out like a flash...  back again now.

Gearing up for a kick arse lager....(i hope).....u?




Siborg said:


> no... looks like he's knicked off again!


----------

